# Who was your favorite character in "Angel" (and why)



## Teflon Billy (Jun 12, 2005)

Seriously. Who?

For me it ws Wesley.

So much characer growth there. When he first showed up from Sunnyvale, he was about as impressive a character as Niles or Frasier Crane. "Rogue Demon Hunter" indeed.

But as the seasons wore on, Wes actually _became _the Badass he showed up pretending to be....made hard decisions, capably led the team.

Hnestly one of my favorite characters on TV.

poll to follow.


----------



## Tanager (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, going by the options in the poll, I agree with you, and for much the same reasons. I did however, have a real soft spot for Lilah, and the relationship between the two was just a joy to watch.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jun 12, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Seriously. Who?
> 
> For me it ws Wesley.
> 
> ...




Wesley was my favorite character too. For all the reasons you listed. That and he was just so damn sexy.


----------



## Berandor (Jun 12, 2005)

Wesley 

You said why with Wesley already. Plus, there was this great episode where he was mistaken for Angel.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jun 12, 2005)

I would have voted for Willow, cause, you know, she was on a few episodes. But barring that I'd vote for Wesly too.


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Jun 12, 2005)

Cordy. Unbelievably sexy, and not bad with a sword.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Jun 12, 2005)

They HAD El DIABLE ROBOTICO ON THE SHOW? DAMN! I wanted to see the robot so much when they mentioned it in the Mexican Wrestler episode.

For me it's probably Wesley or Spike.


----------



## Staffan (Jun 12, 2005)

Wesley, for much the same reasons expressed already. The Wesley we see at the end of Angel could make Ripper cry for mommy.

And no, they never showed El Roboto on the show. I don't know what he's doing in the poll.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm not even going to vote ... I liked most of the characters. ... Angel as a puppet was fantastic

Rogue demon Hunter and imposter Angel versions of Wesley were very good.

... the only one that kinda got on my nerves was Conner, but in the end he made sense (kinda like anakin in the prequels ... RotS made the earlier two better movies type a thing).

my favortie buffy verse character was Willow


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

Spike, but keep in mind, that I have seen only the very first few episodes. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ibram (Jun 12, 2005)

Fred, for being the hottest character... 

I liked just about every character, except conor from around the time he slept with cordi to when he cracked and tried to blow her up.

He somewhat redeamed himself later on...

Illiria "this one desires me"
Conor "... no i dont..."


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 12, 2005)

Bah! I'm a Doyle purist.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 12, 2005)

I voted Wesley, even though I felt the writers were making him into the Dr. Greene of the show (ER viewers will get the reference ).  He was a friggin' trouble magnet, wasn't he?

I always had a soft spot for Gunn.  He was just a normal (albeit tough) guy without any powers or special knowledge who was just trying to make the world a better place.  And he went through a lot of character development too; go back and watch him in the first season and compare it to where he is in the last season, on to the last episode.  An interesting full-circle character arc.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jun 12, 2005)

Gotta say Fred as Elder Goddess was smoking sexy though.  Nice replacement for Charisma Carpenter (whom I think was the hottest woman on either show).


----------



## Aeson (Jun 12, 2005)

Its hard to pick a favorite. Like on Firefly, I wouldn't be able to.

I would have to say Fred. I liked her when she was crazy. I like crazy characters. Loren is ok but in small doses. I could have done without Connor. I liked Cordy after she lost the valley girl schtick. 

I also liked the millionaire geek they had on in the begining. I wanted him to be semiregular. What was his name?


----------



## Templetroll (Jun 12, 2005)

I let my daughter choose since she is a real fan whereas I just think Charisma Carpenter is hot.  

She chose Spike - his hair, his attitude, his people skills....  (my response  )

She likes his clothing style also, especially The Jacket.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 12, 2005)

Can't vote.

I reeeally like Wesley, but the final seasons got a bit depressing.

I like Fred/Illirya. Amy Acker sent my jaw to the floor during the episode where Fred's parents come to visit and Illirya pretended to be Fred. She switched between characters without makeup, just her eyes and voice, in a way that was eerie!

I liked Cordy before she cut her hair and went blonde. Back when she had those long dark tresses and had a sense of responsibility knocked into her. But then she turned den mother...

Angel was fine in the first seasons, but the whole Angel/Angelus thing got real, old real fast. Specially during the Darla season.

Doyle. How I loved this character! Here's to you, Glenn Quinn!

Lilah had a great screen presence (dare I say a majesty) that every other female cast member lacked. They were girls, she was a WOMAN! And a fine one at that... 

IMHO, Kate Lockley had the potential to be a really good addition to the cast (not to mention a romantic interest), but they kept her in an antagonizing mode for too long.

Connor, Groo, Numero Cinco, El Diablo Robotico: yuck!


----------



## Wombat (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of Joss' shows, but I do like Lorne.

He carried off green skin with great panache and style    

Besides, I just love the concept of his use of karaoke


----------



## takyris (Jun 12, 2005)

Tough to pick a favorite -- no disagreement on Wesley's awesomeness, and I really enjoyed the character arc of Fred growing into her own and then growing into Ilyria.

To be different, I'll go with Lindsay. I really liked his character arc as well, and I thought that he was a good foil for Angel in the seasons that he was there. The actor brought good intensity to the show, and I could really believe that he had faith in what he was doing, as much faith as Angel had in what he was doing to stop him.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jun 12, 2005)

This was a close call for me because all the reasons listed for Wesley was so true.  His growth was exponential from the time he was on Buffy to when e was on Angel.  However, Gunn got my vote because he was the regular guy; as has already been stated.  He had a quiet intensity and he just grew.  I think the character of GUnn became larger than what was implied in the first few episodes.


----------



## Richards (Jun 12, 2005)

Who was Kate Lockley again?  Was she the werewolf from Season 5?

Johnathan


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm torn since I actually enjoyed all the characters on Angel. However, Fred and Wesley are at the top of the list so I voted for Fred just to make things interesting.


----------



## TwistedBishop (Jun 12, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> Who was Kate Lockley again?  Was she the werewolf from Season 5?




Werewolf girl was Nina Ash.  Kate Lockley was the blonde cop from seasons one and two.


----------



## Staffan (Jun 12, 2005)

> Who was Kate Lockley again?



No, she was the cop in season 1 and 2. I think they had plans for expanding her role, but she got a job as a regular on some other show.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 12, 2005)

I love so many of the characters.

Kate as the cop who gets the supernatural shoved down her throat.  It is nice to see how she deals with it all.

Fred, mostly cause smart women are hot.

But, ultimately, I've gotta go with Wesley.  It is really nice to track the evolution of his character throughout the series.  He stumbles whenever his father is involved, but he truly makes a good leader.  It was really nice to even see him teach Gunn that you've got to sacrifice someone, sometimes, for the greater good in Pylea.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> I think they had plans for expanding her role, but she got a job as a regular on some other show.




Heh. Yup. She moved to NY and became a DA for a few years.  I miss Serena.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 13, 2005)

My vote is for *Darla*, who is suprisingly missing from the poll  (according to the Intenet Movie Database she was appeared in 21 episodes).

Why - great scenes not only with Angel but all of the cast and huge amounts of character development.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 13, 2005)

Wes, best character, his growth and range was very remarkable, he was also getting the crap kicked out of him from every angle possible and yet kept going forward.


----------



## Aeric (Jun 13, 2005)

For the reasons everyone's already mentioned, I voted for Wesley.  But El Diablo Robotico was damn tempting.


----------



## Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

Wesley, hands down, for the same reasons as T_B. The scariest protrayal of him was the fact that he would have shot his father without hesitation if it meant protecting Fred -- and the human part was him throwing up seconds later. Loved that character. Alexis, Joss and company created a great figure there.

P.S. 

Oh, and Adam Baldwin's character was "Hamilton" (Marcus Hamilton).


----------



## KaosDevice (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm down for Wes as well. The season when he was on the outs with the Angel crew was some of the best stuff in the series.


----------



## Asmo (Jun 13, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> My vote is for *Darla*, who is suprisingly missing from the poll  (according to the Intenet Movie Database she was appeared in 21 episodes).
> 
> Why - great scenes not only with Angel but all of the cast and huge amounts of character development.





Another vote for Darla,she was great.
Drusilla wasn´t bad either!

Asmo


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 13, 2005)

Fred.

I was also extremely impressed with Amy Ackerman during the epsiode where Ilyria was pretending to be Fred. Plus, she had one of my favorite lines from the series in the last episode at the end where they are all gathered just before the forces of evil make their final assault and she says "I am feeling grief for him. I can't seem to control it. I wish to do more violence."

Wesley, just never quite seemed to ring true to me for some reason. I can't really put my finger on it, but there was always an off note for me regarding the character. Though the last scene between him and Ilyria was very powerful. "Do you wish me to lie to you now?"


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 13, 2005)

Gotta go with the current front-runner Wesley, for all the reasons Billy mentioned.

I do have a soft spot for Lindsey.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 13, 2005)

Fred/Ilyria; I love her like pancakes!!!  

Wesley certaintly became the badass in the last few seasons. Personal favorite moments was watching him have hate sex with Lyla, telling her to "keep the glasses on", and watching him switch back to the young bumbling Wesley in the episode where all the characters regress to their childhoods.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 13, 2005)

Wesley was awesome. I mean, he kept a cultist locked in his closet while screwed a lawyer!

But my vote has to go to Spike. He breathed life into the final seasons of both shows. Great character, in no small part for how he helps everyone else shine.

 -- N


----------



## David Howery (Jun 13, 2005)

I voted for Cordelia, just because Carpenter is hot.. yeah, so sue me...


----------



## frandelgearslip (Jun 13, 2005)

I also have to go with the majority and Wesley.  The third and 4th seasons were the best seasons of the show because of him.  Though I was tempted to stick up for lindsay my second favorite character.  Lindsay was the opposite of Angel (ie. a badguy with a bit of good in him as opposed to a goodguy with a bit of evil in him).  Plus its always nice to see a villian with a conscience (the best 1st season episode IMHO is the one with the little prophet blind kids).


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jun 14, 2005)

I voted for Spike, but in retrospect, Wesley may have been a better choice. As Nifft said, Spike really breathed life into the final season of Angel, and I loved him on Buffy. In fact, the fifth season of Angel is really the only one that I liked on Angel- the only one I'm buying on DVD, certainly- and all because, IMO of Spike and the chemistry he brought to the show.

That being said, I have to agree that Wesley is probably the best choice, if only because he was there all the way through on Angel- all five seasons- and he showed the most growth of any character on the show. His character arc, in fact, is probably one of the most growth and change that I've seen on any show- with the possible exception of Spike, of course, who underwent the vast majority of his on Buffy. Everyone else was rather stale, including (sadly) Angel, though he had some really good moments.

I did like Amy Acker as Illyria, though I absolutely hated her as Fred. Gunn was just... bleah. Cordelia was a far more interesting and deep character on Buffy than she was on Angel, and Connor was just... ugh... though I did kind of like him on the last episode.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Jun 14, 2005)

Wesley, without a doubt. Character development like that just doesn't exist elsewhere. From uber geek to sexy nihilistic bad ass. Doesn't get much better than that. The series finale was a tough one for me, let me tell ya...


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jun 14, 2005)

Wesley, for all the reasons TB gave and more.

Every time he pulled out firearms my friends and I decided his, uh, manhood was a few inches longer.


----------



## Mark (Jun 14, 2005)

Wesley: Self-Sacrificing to the end. 


I wonder if Joss originally had a different ending in mind for Wesley, one with Cordelia, prior to whatever falling out he had with Carpenter.  It would have seemed fitting for Wesley to eventually wind up with Cordy given how they met, her being saved by him from the alt/evil Willow.  Does anyone know the nature of the falling out and more exactly when in the series it happened?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 14, 2005)

Wesley was in need of a family, he found that in team Angel, I think it was a good ending for him as he was the only one to remain human (Gunn had implanted knowledge).


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Man...Wesley is just _killing_ here.

If I hadn't voted for him, I think it would've been *Numero Cinqo*.

A buddy is goin to run an Angel campaign (using the awesome rules from Eden Publishing), and my prerequisite for playing is that I get to be a Mexican Wrestler or a Puppet


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2005)

I dunno, Tef, Wesley was a great character.  I think I liked Fred the most though.  She was definitely the Willow of Angel, cute and geeky.  Cordy was my fav the first couple seasons, with her witty sarcasm, which kinda fell away as she matured.  Oh, right and CC is hotness personified.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 15, 2005)

Have to say I am surprised at the numbers, figured it would slope more to one and not spike to a single character.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Have to say I am surprised at the numbers, figured it would slope more to one and not spike to a single character.




Mildly incompetent smart hero who works his way up to kick-ass smart/fast/occultist/gunslinger over the course of the series? Hmm, I wonder why Wes is leading the poll here again... (yes, I voted for him too)?


----------



## GSHamster (Jun 15, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Have to say I am surprised at the numbers, figured it would slope more to one and not spike to a single character.




Wesley was also the "pain-taker" for the series.  He just took hit after hit. Kicked out from the Watcher's Council, tortured by Faith, lost Fred to Gunn, unwittingly betrayed his friends, had his throat slashed, abandoned by his friends, lost Lilah, lost Fred.

You can't help but feel empathy for him.  And his response to all this was to become totally hardcore badass character. He just had such style.  The moment when he pulled the shotgun on the Beast was one of the finest moments on Angel.


----------



## KaosDevice (Jun 15, 2005)

You know what, I'm revising my vote...I'm voting for The Beast! Awwww..yeah.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 15, 2005)

"I'll take away your bucket" 

That sealed it for me.  My favorite line out of the whole series.  Wesley represented the every man too.  He came onto Angel the same snot nosed character he was on buffy but the grittiness of the show really changed him.  I was really hoping that after the fact they would have done a rogue slayer show with Faith and Wesley. 

Spike is my favorite character in all of the series but there was not much character development in the last season.  He was great, don't get me wrong, but he was basically the Roeper to Angel's Ebert.  

I hated Gun when the series was on but thanks for TNT.  NOw that i can see the scope of the character I like him a lot more.  His want to be more than what he was was great. 

The tranformation of Fred to Ilynrna was a nice storyline twist but it was so sudden for me.  I only likedh er for the development she gave both Wesley and Gun.  

Cordelia was sweet and hot but never a favorite character.  I just felt  that they didnt know what to do with her through most seasons.  The best episode was the show's 100th episode (i won't spoil) but it was great and it tears me up ( agrown man- every time I watch it... then again so does spike's death during the last episode of buffy... oh yeah and the musical episode ending... )

Lorne was fun to watch as , if anyone watched, he was an alcholic wit ha cool personality.  Anyone ever notice how he always had a drink in his hand.  He was great comic relief. 

Lilah was great in season 4 but with her death it was too short.


----------



## mikedidthis (Jun 15, 2005)

Felt pretty connected to all of the characters, and I agree with many that Wesley was probably the best defined, but I decided to vote for Lindsey. Probably because his character hinted at definite background motivations which were never really reavealed. Nice little unsolved mystery there. Kept hoping he'd re-appear. Haven't actually seen the final season yet...did he ever come back?


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 15, 2005)

mikedidthis said:
			
		

> Felt pretty connected to all of the characters, and I agree with many that Wesley was probably the best defined, but I decided to vote for Lindsey. Probably because his character hinted at definite background motivations which were never really reavealed. Nice little unsolved mystery there. Kept hoping he'd re-appear. Haven't actually seen the final season yet...did he ever come back?



As I read yoru comment I kept thinking... did this guy see the final season yet

Yes the mystery is revealed in the final season.


----------



## mikedidthis (Jun 15, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> As I read yoru comment I kept thinking... did this guy see the final season yet
> 
> Yes the mystery is revealed in the final season.




Looks like I'll be renting some DVDs


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 15, 2005)

I voted Wesley.

But if Doyle had been around longer, he might have edged out even Wes.  Of course, Doyle could have gotten worse as a character (it happens), or stagnated.  In the first season I liked Doyle, but he got killed off.  By the end, Wesley was the main draw.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 15, 2005)

mikedidthis said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be renting some DVDs



I really don't want to spoil it but it's an awesome fitting to the entire thing, and the 5 or 6 episodes he did are some of the best of the season.  Lindsey was a decent character.  One of those guys who got caught into the mix and was used.  Heck everybody in angel is used.


----------



## Tauric (Jun 15, 2005)

Don't know why I'm even bothering to reply, since everything I was going to say has been said.  (I voted Wesley).

I've read somewhere that there is going to be an Angel comic book that takes place a few months after the series end, but I don't know if I'll look for it, since Wes won't be in it.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 16, 2005)

Or will he?

People came back in the TV series. In a comic book it's downright commonplace!


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 16, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Or will he?
> 
> People came back in the TV series. In a comic book it's downright commonplace!



Joss Whedon has said that "Death is just a plot device in the buffy verse" 

I've already thought of several scenerios in the buffyworld that can bring Wesley back including his contract with Wolfram and Hart (the eternal kind).  Also Wesley's oneo f those well connected guys whom may have found a loophole for death or could be rescued out of it 

I remember them saying some miniseries were upcoming after the serenity movie launches and whedon had more itme


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 16, 2005)

A better quiestion would be whom is the best guest character on Angel.  Most of the choices are guests and I was a bit surprised at first not to see FAith up there.  She'd definatly get my vote as the best guest character.  She was great on Buffy but proved that her dynamic is best fit for a darker show like Angel.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 17, 2005)

Cordy for me. I loved her development as well, she made a dramatic change moreso than anyone else besides Wesley and Fred (obviously). The episode where she came out of the coma was one of the most touching moments in Buffyverse history, surpasses for me only when Ilyria pretended to be Fred for Wes at the end.

Besides, she's just so darn cute.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Wesley, for the reasons already stated.

Doyle is a close second.


----------



## Boddha (Jun 19, 2005)

Doyle was probably my favourite of the characters but I have to agree with development side of Wesley, it was great to see the nancy boy become hard edged and decisive.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 20, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I also liked the millionaire geek they had on in the begining. I wanted him to be semiregular. What was his name?




David Nabbit

And while I voted for Wesley, where's Skip on the poll?


----------



## diaglo (Jun 20, 2005)

never really watched the show.

what was the name of charisma's character?

she gets my vote for taking it off in playboy.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 20, 2005)

Cordelia Chase.

And she could've shown more, IYKWIMAITYD...


----------



## Mr. Patient (Jun 23, 2005)

Cordelia is my favorite character in the Buffyverse, but I voted for Doyle on Angel, specifically.  Such terrific promise, and a spectacular ending.  What a shame about Glenn Quinn.


----------



## Mercule (Jun 23, 2005)

Wesley.  Overall, I really liked the core of Wesley, Cordy, and Angel.  


Gunn never made it past "recurring guest" status in my mind, and Fred only marginally more -- but Illyria was great.  Linsay and Lilah were both great villains, but don't qualify as "favorites".  I could have done with much, much less of Lorne.

I would have loved to see Kate become regular, though.  Nina could have been fun to have around, too, if the show had continued, too.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 18, 2005)

A bump just because I miss the darn show so much and want to talk about it. :\


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Jul 18, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> He carried off green skin with great panache and style
> 
> Besides, I just love the concept of his use of karaoke




Lorne got my vote too.  He had a quick wit and great sense of humor.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 18, 2005)

alas, no entry for the "Files and Records Girl"

Hi!  I'm Files and Records!  That's my job!

Loved that minor character, although Skip was a close, close second.


----------



## warlord (Jul 18, 2005)

F%CK WESLEY! So what iff he went from ninny to bada$$. Faith is easily the best character on both shows. For one she's hotter then Buffy, had a hell of alot more character depth. And no I don't care that she's not on the poll.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 18, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> F%CK WESLEY! So what iff he went from ninny to bada$$. Faith is easily the best character on both shows. For one she's hotter then Buffy, had a hell of alot more character depth. And no I don't care that she's not on the poll.



 Yeah, she's hot and quite cool.  But not nearly as deep or dark as Wes.  The dude had no superpowers and still managed to kick loads of arse.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 18, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's hot and quite cool.  But not nearly as deep or dark as Wes.  The dude had no superpowers and still managed to kick loads of arse.



Faith's my favorite person in the buffy universe period.  But the question was best regular on Angel.  I hear before Elisha Dushka went and did that dumb True Callings they were working on some type of rogue slayer series with her and Wesley.


----------



## warlord (Jul 18, 2005)

I know she was planning to do a Faith series but I doubt it ever involved Wes since Joss seemed pretty determined to make him go from absolute ninny to badass suffering anti-hero which of course involves him dying.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 18, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> I know she was planning to do a Faith series but I doubt it ever involved Wes since Joss seemed pretty determined to make him go from absolute ninny to badass suffering anti-hero which of course involves him dying.



I believe it did involve him.  One of my favorite Joss quotes is, "death is not permenent.  It's only a plot device"


----------



## Wraith Form (Jul 19, 2005)

Red Spire Press said:
			
		

> The series finale was a tough one for me, let me tell ya...



I've got it on DVD and have seen it three times (twice in one night), and I'm not ashamed or afraid to admit every viewing of that part (Wes/Illyria) of the episode I bawled my eyes out (in a rugged, manly way of course).

Alexis Denisof's portrayal of Wesley, some how, for some reason, resonated with me like no other actor. There were small things, facial gestures and small looks, that conveyed depths of emotion and pathos that the other actors didn't seem to achieve. (Example: Wes talking on the phone with his father, uh, just about any time. Look at the skill that actor had...the phone conversation appears real, he makes it look so easy...and our hearts break for Wes that he'll never make his dad proud.)

And, going back to being a guy:

I'm not big into blondes, but Julie Benz as Darla......*sizzle*  She's just damn sexy!

Eliza as Faith?  She could "stake my vampire" any day, IYKWIMAITYD.  Interesting character, decent acting, and 40 tons of sex appeal.


----------

